# Corporate Farming-HB1396



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The following is strictly my own opinion. HB1396 needs to be killed deader than a rock. This bill changes the way corporate farms are structured, from the present family members only as shareholders, to "anyone" as shareholders. The "anyone" is the frightening part. It opens the door for massive corporate take overs in farm country. It will consolidate farms, put family farmers out of business and bypass small town retailers. As a farmer and hunter, I am dead set against it. This bill had a 9-3 DO NOT PASS from the Ag Committee, but was slid through 53-40 in the house, sending it on to the senate.

This is how it affects sportsmen. Anytime corporations own rural property, they are extremely unlikely to allow access of any kind, hunting or fishing, on that property. Witness the private timber holdings around the country, and Ted Turners treatment of hunters on his ranches. This bill could open up corporate land holdings exclusively for outfitters also.

The Alliance is opposing this bill. Hopefully the NDWF will do the same. I know ND Farmers Union is also adamantly opposed to 1396. I am hoping you fellow outdoorsmen will zip your senator an email to vote *NO* on 1396. The urban as well as rural senators need to hear from you. This is not just a rural issue, don't assume that just because it is a farming bill it does not affect you. It does.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Spent the weekend with some farmers and I see a split in view on this bill. Some look at it as a way of expanding and saving their current operations and other feel it will be very bad for the existing farmer and rancher. I also heard from some older retired farmers that this will increase the taxes on all land because it will drive up land values artifically. I kind of saw the split being down the lines of those making a go againist and those spread very thin finacially seeing this as a last chance shot.

Support the rural communities and businesses along with the farmers and ranchers and encourage a no vote.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Having more business partners is not going to change the weather or bring favorable commodity prices which are the two things hammering farmers right now. It will hurt small towns, farmers, and sportsmen. Give it a no vote with your senator.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Update on 1396, the corporate farming bill and how it affects sportsmen. I attended the hearing Thursday in Bismarck. There were between 250-300 people there. Only 1/2 dozen testified for corporate farming. The remainder were against it, and from all parts of the state. Repeatedly in their testimony these farmers said that they would appreciate the help of the sportsmen to defeat 1396. It is in our mutual interest. Urban house members passed it in spite of a 9-2 DO NOT PASS from the house ag committee.

Farm Bureau testified for 1396. Every arguement they presented for this bill was the *EXACT OPPOSITE* of the arguement they used to fight the game law bills, like 1358, 1050, and 2048. Now the outfitters, hospitality, and Farm Bureau will be coming to Bismarck Thursday in buses.

The vote will go to the senate from the senate ag committee. The rural legislators are opposed to it. The urban senators need to be turned also to oppose 1396. Farm Bureau and the outfitters have made a point of trying to split urban and rural. Get this bill killed and show rural North Dakota who stands beside them. When you email your senator against 1396, please include a Blind Carbon Copy address to [email protected] as she is the executive secretay for Farmers Union. I intend to mail all 47 senators tomorrow.


----------

